# 1998/9 Fiat Hymer Spares?



## Trippytinker (Feb 17, 2011)

Are spare parts for older Fiat based Hymer hard to source?
I quite fancy one advertised locally but we used to own a Hobby Coach-built based on a Peugeot/Dodge and replacement brake cylinders needed a mortgage. My current Merc 709D is old but spares are readily available.
Thanks


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
I've had no problems on my 2000 model which be very similar.


----------

